

Thorium, the other nuclear fuel - anigbrowl
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/12/ff_new_nukes/all/1

======
blintson
FTA: Thorium DOESN'T GENERATE NUCLEAR WEAPONS MATERIAL.

I remember seeing a Ford prototype from the 50's of a car designed to run on
nuclear power. With good thorium reactors that could be a real thing. Imagine
only having to refill your "tank" once every six months. Also, combine this
with UAVs and you could revolutionize shipping.

